# New Hampshire Trainer



## CooperS7777 (May 2, 2012)

Im looking for a good trainer in the Lakes Region of New Hampshire. Thor is 13 weeks now and is doing great; he's house broken, knows sit, come and walks well. Hes been exposed everything we can possibly introduce to him and were really happy with his progress. So far all of our training has been through positive reinforcement. 

Were looking to further his learning, as well as ours, so that we can continue to have a well behaved, fun dog. We dont have any expectations for him (SAR, Schutzhund etc.) however basic protection may be something were interested in. 

Can anyone recommend local trainers? Im willing to travel up to about an hour from the lakes region if necessary. 

Thanks, 

Coop


----------



## CooperS7777 (May 2, 2012)

One of the place Im looking closely at is New England Caine Academy, its about 30 minutes from home and seems to have a good reputation. If anyone can provide information about them, that would also be appreciated!


----------

